# Requesting picture of M2 light!



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Hey guys. I am thinking of buying an M2 for my HK Tac and I am trying to see what it will look like on my Tactical before I get it. Does anyone have one and would post pics? I would love it if someone has the light and a tactical! Thanks guys!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I went looking for ya (see how nice I am) 

This was all I could find...


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OOps... Found 1 more...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Lol thanks.

Yeah those seem to be the only ones around! lol

:smt076


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, sorry, but that was all I could find. I even searched some other gun sites, but ended up finding those online...

It sucks that those damn USP lights are so expensive.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, sorry, but that was all I could find. I even searched some other gun sites, but ended up finding those online...
> 
> It sucks that those damn USP lights are so expensive.


Yeah I dont know if I wanna fork over 200


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, $100 is tops for me - that's around what I spent on my Glocklight.

I don't want a light for my USPc anyway - and, with such a short barrel, if U use it at the range, you will probably get it pretty dirty. I don't use it too often on my G34 aty the range - but with the barrel being so long, the light doesn't get very dirty. I have read some people say that after 50-75 rounds on a short barrelled gun, the lens gets a lot of gun powder inside of it.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

Many people I know refer to those lights as "shoot me" lights. I've often considered a tactical light for any one of my guns, but have decided against them for that reason.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I like it on my nightstand gun - I may or may not use it if something happened, but I like having it on there.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I practice a quick flash on then off to identify target followed by a dbl tap then move and do it again. I have an M3X that I got for around 120 or so and I am trying to decide if I want the hk light or to just get a mount for my HK.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Thank you AR15.com!























































Ooooo






















































Just because


----------

